
JavaScript: You Shouldn't Use Moment.js - piotrekfracek
https://inventi.studio/en/blog/why-you-shouldnt-use-moment-js?src=hackernews
======
piotrekfracek
Did you know that moment(new Date(ISO8601_DATE_HERE) is 7 times faster than
just moment(ISO8601_DATE_HERE)?

We wrote an article about Moment.js quirks and compared it to the other
available libraries.

